# The morning after the night before ...



## kimbo (15/11/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 4


----------



## Paulie (15/11/14)

kimbo said:


>


What you call a building hangover or a coilover

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## annemarievdh (15/11/14)

kimbo said:


>



Genade, did the storm come inside 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (15/11/14)

I have a confession to make, i zoomed in for the pratchett books, not the vape gear

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo (15/11/14)

Necris said:


> I have a confession to make, i zoomed in for the pratchett books, not the vape gear



Love pratchett 

Red most of them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rudi (15/11/14)

lol my desk looks soooo similar.. minus the books tho


----------



## Riddle (15/11/14)

Ooh ja. That looks familiar. Except I have to tidy up and pack away immediately due to the children.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Andre (15/11/14)

Very familiar, lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (15/11/14)

I don't have a desk. But now seeing yours lol I'm kinda glad

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (22/11/14)

kimbo said:


> Love pratchett
> 
> Red most of them



Yep, me too. Loyal Pratchett fan here


----------



## Silver (22/11/14)

f.virtue said:


> Looks like you have the right stuff - unfortunately I'm not as tech savvy !



Welcome to the forum @f.virtue 
When you get a chance, please introduce yourself at the following thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/introduce-yourselves.24/


----------

